# how is Costa Chic lipstick ?



## urbanD0LL (Aug 5, 2009)

i saw this video of DrBrooklyn730 on youtube wearing it with Eurobeat dazzleglass and my jaw dropped , it looked a-ma-zing. I haven't see what it looks like on darker skin tones though, so what's really good ?!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Aug 8, 2009)

no one ?!


----------



## belle89 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd like to know too. Hopefully someone can contribute. I've been wanting a coral lipstick for a while but am kinda scared to get CC.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 8, 2009)

I haven't been able to find it anywhere to swatch.. I love coral lips, but I'm concerned it's going to be too frosty, which is why I didn't order it from the website initially.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle89* 

 
_I'd like to know too. Hopefully someone can contribute. I've been wanting a coral lipstick for a while but am kinda scared to get CC._

 
Me too...


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 9, 2009)

i swatched it when it came out and my gag reflex kicked in. I didn't try it on, but it looked horrible on the back of my hand and that is how I pick my lippies. It was way too bright, frosty and the color was just plain unappealing and I like frost, actually. It's a def skip for me.


----------



## belle89 (Aug 9, 2009)

I found a swatch here: MAC Euristocrats II Collection - Lipstick Lip Swatches

I think I can bypass it for sure. Perhaps I'll go for Crosswires or See Sheer instead.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle89* 

 
_I found a swatch here: MAC Euristocrats II Collection - Lipstick Lip Swatches

I think I can bypass it for sure. Perhaps I'll go for Crosswires or See Sheer instead._

 

I was actually interested b/c of the swatches I had seen, but playing with it in person is what turned me off. Maybe those who use it play with it to get it to come out a certain way. Lippies shouldn't have to be so difficult. I have brave new bronze and that application is tricky enough.


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have it and I love it!  However, I have to use it lightly if I'm using it alone.  It's a Frost, but it's very creamy so if you go too heavy with the application it can be a bit much.  I wear it with either a (you can use Chestnut or Cork) or paired with Made to Love l/s from Color Craft.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 9, 2009)

it did not work for me it was far to Frosty for my taste....But I hate frosts so I am not a good judge of any of them...there are very few I can pull off


----------



## Miss Redgal (Aug 10, 2009)

i love it and im nc45
i wear honey b creme liner with it


----------



## minni4bebe (Aug 29, 2009)

I LOVE it with pink lemonade lipglass over it. I bought a backup. Id been looking for a color like that for ages. I thought that virgin isle would do it but when I finally got my hands on it, it was wayyy to bright. This is a perfect color. I'm NC40 btw. HTH!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I was actually interested b/c of the swatches I had seen, but playing with it in person is what turned me off. Maybe those who use it play with it to get it to come out a certain way. Lippies shouldn't have to be so difficult. I have brave new bronze and that application is tricky enough._

 
I know what you mean. I had Costa Chic and sold it because, although pretty in the tube, just didn't work. The colour just didn't look right. Maybe my lips are too pigmented - I'm not sure...

Im NC42 for reference.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_i saw this video of DrBrooklyn730 on youtube wearing it with Eurobeat dazzleglass and my jaw dropped , it looked a-ma-zing. I haven't see what it looks like on darker skin tones though, so what's really good ?!_

 
Can you post a link to the vid you saw...I would love to make CC work...but I just have not had very much luck...I straight up look like Ronald McDonald without his hair when I wear it


----------



## urbanD0LL (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL , oh no I'm sure you could pull it off , especially since you don't have big ol' bubblegum lips (like me !!) , you can really pull off nice bright colors, it gets really risky for me .


she starts talking about it at around 7:00 
YouTube - MAC and Sephora Haul


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 4, 2009)

I had to really work on CS ...this is the best I could get it to look on me ...and it is still not my favorite color ... and I would love to have fuller lips...count your blessings!!!


----------



## iadoremac (Sep 4, 2009)

i am NW47 and i have full lips i wear it alone or sometimes i pair it with nightmoth to darken it a bit


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I Am Nc45 And I Wear It With Pink Lemonade Lipglass And I Really Like It On, Apply It With A Brush-not Straight From The Bullet As It Can B A Bit Much If Not Carefully Applied Hth


----------

